# hey here are the $3.26 slingshots



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

picking up 5 of these today or Thurs.

Ok not taking a paste

marksman classic II sling shot, Walmart # 551698796 bent wire sling with plastic handle, $3.26.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

great price on a good little sling shot. I have a few of them.

I'm going to take the handle off because it can't be reversed and I'm going to paracord it. The fork width is quite a bit smaller then the Daisy F-16 which makes it a bit more pocketable.

The handle length is still long, but it is still comfortable in the hand ... You did good !

When I take my grip off and fix mine up I will put a pic in this post ;- )

wll


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

yea even with the plastic handle they feel good, I am doing to take them off too, I am putting 107's on them, most likely with the roll up tubing method. but with 5 of them I should have fun.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I can hear all the critters talking now about moving away from you ;- )

Have not tried roll up method myself, but from what I have read it is pretty successful !

wll


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

pics


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fred45 said:


> pics


You done good 

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I really don't see the need for busting off the plastic handle..it's ergonomic and comfortable as is...unless a masochist wants an uncomfortable flat paracorded shooter for some reason. Marksman handles are nice actually. But I guess it's the yen to create something.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I really don't see the need for busting off the plastic handle..it's ergonomic and comfortable as is..*.unless a masochist wants an uncomfortable flat paracorded shooter for some reason*. Marksman handles are nice actually. But I guess it's the yen to create something.


Some of us live in the Los Angeles area and maybe we like pain ... LOL, LOL ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just took the tubes off mine, retied the paracord gypsy ties and will remove the handle tomorrow and will paracord it with glued on glass splinters because I like pain ;- )) ----- that ones for you Chuck, ;- )

I will see how it comes out, I think I have paracord at the office ?

(Chuck, you do know I'm kidding with ya my friend )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of Classic II with handle removed, but gypsy ties attached:









Here is a pic after I paracorded the handle, with integrated small lanyard:









The wrapping of the frame is a bit of a pain, but it works out OK. The handle is long because it is the same frame they use for the wrist brace models.

If I were you ... I would leave it alone and maybe just wrap the handle if you want, the paracorded frame is very small and thin, but it is a process !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just finished my Marksman Classic II (MCII). Shown with a couple of 5/8" marbles and some steel balls. Sling has 7/16" steel in the pouch wrapped in a small rubber band.

Looks pretty good, has 3/16"M tubes looped 7" static with nice tan/reddish leather pouch from SimpleShot.. looped and tied some olive paracord at the bottom just for looks ;- )









Sling feels good in the hand, frame is very thin so it fits in a pocked nicely although it is a long handle, about 4.5" compared to a Daisy F-16 at about 3.5"), forks have about a 2 3/8" gap width, which is fine (I generally like 2-3" on a field sling and about 1.5-2" on an EDC Sling). The integrated finger lanyard works great also !

wll


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I really don't see the need for busting off the plastic handle..it's ergonomic and comfortable as is...unless a masochist wants an uncomfortable flat paracorded shooter for some reason. Marksman handles are nice actually. But I guess it's the yen to create something.





wll said:


> Just took the tubes off mine, retied the paracord gypsy ties and will remove the handle tomorrow and will paracord it with glued on glass splinters because I like pain ;- )) ----- that ones for you Chuck, ;- )
> 
> I will see how it comes out, I think I have paracord at the office ?
> 
> ...


* You guys are-----*






*I'm puttin' Jackstones N 16P nails on mine. Wrapped in* *razor wire!!*

*Then I'm takin' me ball bag and THIS*






*and goin' home!*

*Gu, Ga Ga Gu!!!*


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Chuck Daehler said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't see the need for busting off the plastic handle..it's ergonomic and comfortable as is...unless a masochist wants an uncomfortable flat paracorded shooter for some reason. Marksman handles are nice actually. But I guess it's the yen to create something.
> ...


 Lol man.. razor wire.. bring the perrrrrn!!!


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

How to do you get the handle off? I just bought this model and took the screw out the back but still can't get it off. I'm looking to wrap in paracord as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

there are 2 rivets that need to be drilled out.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Hmmm...ok. Don't have a drill. May have to do this the low tech way with a flathead screwdriver and a hammer. Get into the cracks and make a couple well placed hits. Any other ideas?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

cant beat that price! I have one from way back ... its not bad!


----------

